# Manometro digital casero como el del GNC



## mauriciodiaz (Ago 28, 2014)

Que tal gente, estaba necesitando hacer para un proyecto una especie de manometro digital como el que tienen los autos a GNC que con unos leds que hay en el acrilico que cubre el reloj pueden ver donde esta la aguja y con esta informacion hacer prender un led que indica la cantidad de gas en el tanque. La cosa es que tengo que hacer que un compresor ande mas rapido con un PWM cuando hay Ej 5 bares y un poco mas despacion cuando tiene 7,5 bares hasta detenerse cuando tiene 10. Que se les ocurre?  Si tienen algun diagrama de como es que con esos leds (no se bien que son) se puede saber donde esta la aguja, se los agradeceria enormemente!

Desde ya muchas gracias ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2014)

Mira el datasheet del LM3914 como para controlar el PWM y la presentación con LED´s.
Para la medición en si, busca algún transductor "Medidor de presión" acorde a la presión de trabajo que emplearás.


----------



## mauriciodiaz (Ago 29, 2014)

Que tal fogonazo, gracias por responder. El LM3914 lo use una vez para hacer un Vumetro, muy sencillo la verdad. Era uno de mis primeras placas... que recuerdos!! Vos decis de usar el LM para en vez de usar los leds los remplazo con resistencias de diferenntes valores para comandar un mosfet? Vos decis que haci puedo manejarlo desde parado hasta el 100%? 
Si queres me explayo mejor a ver si se entiende lo que quiero hacer. Yo necesito hacer un relojito parecido al del gnc del auto (casi igual) que lea en cuantos bares esta un compresor y con esa info hacerlo arrancar y parar paulatinamente, o en su defecto en 10 bares que pare, en 7,5 al 50% y a 5 al 100% nada mas. Casi te diria que necesito un presostato de 3 o 4 "niveles" pero medio casero o barato. Lo de los led no lo necesito. Yo ponia como ejemplo lo de los leds porque si tuviese el diagrama del relojito de GNC por cada led lo reemplazo por una resistencia y comando un mosfet. No creo que sea muy dificil, pero no tengo ni idea como con 4 leds o lo que sean que hay en el reloj sabe donde esta la aguja?? Nuevamente te agradezco por responder y perdona por lo extenso.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 29, 2014)

hola amigo bueno por aca hay algo que te puede servir .... y es el sensor de presion ...funciona con cualquier voltimetro.. pero se puede adaptar a tus necesidades .... esta en el segundo pdf:

Proyectos enfocados a los coches


----------



## mauriciodiaz (Ago 29, 2014)

Que tal locodelafonola, el tema del circuito que vos me pasas es que hay que utilizar un medidor de presion que valen entre 500 y 1000 pesos y son dificiles de conseguir. Pero no es mala la idea, aunque de volcarme a esa opcion directamente lo monto sobre un micro arduino que ya tiene pmw y viene listo para conectarlo y usarlo. Pero esa seria la ultima opcion porque el micro arduino sale 130/150 pero el sensor de presion esta por encima de los 500 y cuanto mas bares mas caro! Asi que por eso el titulo de "casero". La idea era utilizar algun "led optico" algo asi como lo que usan los mouse que sea mas barato (esta jodida la cosa) y no tener que recurrir a compran un sensor que vale un monton y si se te rompe me muero. Pero la idea y el circuito no es mala, si se pudiera reemplazar el sensor ese por unos leds opticos o algo asi ya tendria casi todo resuelto. 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 29, 2014)

hola ..bueno que te puedo decir.... yo eso lo arme hace mas de 20 años atras ....y los sensores los compramos en buenos aires ...las placas las armo un amigo que sabia electronica ..... en ese entonses pagamos con australes .... jajajajaja fue armado para un 128... que tenia por esa epoca .....y lo vendi con todo fucionando.... lo compre en lo que es hoy " ELKO".... no creo que salgan ni 500 ni 1000 pesos .... averigua ..los sensores de gnc trabajan de la misma manera ... o sea un extremo mide vacio y en el otro precion ...en el mismo sensor .... y quien nos dio una mano para regularlos.fue una persona que reparaba ...instrumental de automovil ....(ya fallecida ) .....tal vez en ese ramo te puedan orientar .en cuanto al sensor .... la precion que se mide es esa....(escala de acuerdo al limite )..no importa que sea gas,aceite,aire , o agua..es para todos.... ojo con eso...si te dicen que es para gas y por eo es mas caro..es mentira ....(lo logico es que aguante la precion ) ...no se si entendes tal vez seria conveniente partir del sensor u de alli se ve que se hace o que opciones hay.....


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola, creo entender lo que necesitas, vos queres que unos leds "vean" en que posicion esta la aguja del manometro para que un circuito comande al motor
Lo que se me ocurre es ponerle unos optoacopladores encima del manometro, pero me parece que vas a tener que pintar el fondo de negro y la aguja de blanco, cuando la aguja este en 7,5 bares y un optoacoplador este encima, la luz del emisor va a rebotar con el blanco y le va a llegar la luz al receptor, de esa manera el circuito va a saber donde esta la aguja
creo que vas a tener que agregar un manometro porque va a quedar feo ese
adentro de las disqueteras podes encontrar unos opto de minuatura, te vendrian re bien

busca en youtube como hacer un robot seguidor para que veas el funcionamiento del opto
otra forma seria pegando a la aguja un imancito de neodimio, se lo podes sacar a alguna optica de cd/dvd y poner unos reed switch o sensores hall en los bares que necesitas.
Saludos


----------



## seba7_sin (Oct 28, 2014)

Hola! jeje la verdad un poco tarde mi respuesta pero bueno espero que te sirva. En la facultad tenía un profesor que daba clase sobre sensores de todo tipo y ahora me hiciste acordar de él. El nos comentaba que incluso en industrias importantes se usan maneras "rústicas" si la aplicación lo permite.

Mi solución: *Si el relojito de presión lo permite, rompele el plástico y colocale un potenciometro derecho a la aguja*. Hay aplicaciónes industriales que lo hacen así. El plástico es solo de seguridad, no soporta ninguna presión ya que la misma está encerrada en un tubo que se deforma y transmite el movimiento a la aguja. Aquí una imagen:


----------

